# Neutered bunny litter?



## bunnyinabox (Jan 28, 2013)

Meatloaf is getting neutered soon, does anyone know what I should use as bedding for him after he comes home? Towels maybe?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 28, 2013)

Towels are good to use as it fleece. You want to avoid shavings and other litters than could irritate the incision. Paper based litters are safe as well. If he is good with a litter box, then you could still use one if the sides are low. Again, avoid shavings in the box. 
Make sure you keep the cage clean, so cleaning daily would be good. Fresh towels each time is best, especially if he is peeing on them. 
You should only need to use towels for about a week or so while he heals. I would use them a bit longer for a female as they can take a bit longer to heal.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 28, 2013)

We used old towels and subbed shredded newspaper for the pine shavings for a week.


----------



## mochajoe (Jan 28, 2013)

We used shredded paper in the cage and our regular horse pellets in the litter box. My vet who is very bunny savvy said that was it was fine to use in the litter box while Reeses was recovering from his surgery a couple months ago. I would be careful using towels if your bunny is a chewer. Good luck Meatloaf!


----------



## Troller (Jan 28, 2013)

Yo got me worried now, since I didn't change anything after my guys neuter. He seems fine though more then a week later so I don't know.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 28, 2013)

My vet told me to use carefresh for after my girls spays. I tried that but 1 rabbit ate it and the other would not use the box with it. The carefresh lasted all of 12hrs here. When my cat got neutered 2.5 weeks ago I used yesterdays news for him and LOVED it soooo much that I swiched my rabbits to it and they like it a lot. You do not want to use anything that can get stuck in, attach to or affect the surgery sight at all. Wood stove pellets would work as wood yesterdays news. I used to use Kaytee Soft Granule blend for my rabbits. I like that bedding a lot but it would not work for after surgery.


----------



## bunnyinabox (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh wow, thank you so much guys! I've been using carefresh so far with no problem, but I'm keeping a close eye on him. He's pretty groggy and quiet, but not so much that he hasn't eaten some pellets and vegetables!

The vet gave us a bottle of some bitter orange something or other and said to put it around the incision twice a day.. I think I'll do it if I catch him biting his uh, area... but I'd really rather not have the struggle of holding him, applying it and all that. :| Meatloaf can be skittish and I don't want to make things less pleasant than necessary. 

...(has anyone else actually tried a bit of that orange stuff? Whoo!)


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 30, 2013)

It seems to me that Yesterday's news would work; I know this is what people use for cats right after declawing.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 30, 2013)

Tebow is also going to be getting neutered in a couple weeks, Issue with towels is he pee's on them. That can't be good to lay in after surgery? Because he pee's on everything the bottom of his kennel is just the bare plastic with a bit of bedding. not sure what i'm going to do when he comes home. granted neutering is a lot easier to deal with than a spay. Anyone have suggestions for a peeing bunny?


----------



## bunnyinabox (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't really know how big Tebow is, or if that even matters with litter and healing after surgery but Meatloaf is about 5lbs/ 2.2 kgs and we've been using this "Carefresh" litter. It's brown and made of paper, I think. Been cleaning out his litter box twice daily or more if needed and adding fresh litter.. So far so good?


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 30, 2013)

Tebow is a holland Lop, he's probably 4lbs. He came to me super skinny, girl didn't take very good care of him. He was using carefresh bedding as litter, but I don't like it as litter. I use a Hardwood stove pellet for his litter I LOVE it. Because it's so cheap (50lb bag for $4) When i clean it i just dump the whole thing and put new in. But this is all I have to figure out when he goes in. The spraying and pooping all over the place and on me is getting a bit old...lol I'm sure you're doing a great job. just keep checking him


----------



## bunnyinabox (Jan 30, 2013)

Aww, poor Tebow. Hopefully he'll reach a healthy weight soon! 

Oh sweet, I might try that for litter sometime. To be honest, carefresh is pretty expensive I was just worried that if I gave Meatloaf any type of pellet that wasn't food he might eat it. lol Then again, I don't know much. 

Yeah I can't wait for the 7th next month, tell you what! Dx


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 30, 2013)

Somerset wood pellets is what i use. they don't have accelerates in it. it is hard wood. no dust I can find them at Menards.


----------



## Pippen79 (Jan 31, 2013)

FreezeNkody said:


> Tebow is also going to be getting neutered in a couple weeks, Issue with towels is he pee's on them. That can't be good to lay in after surgery? Because he pee's on everything the bottom of his kennel is just the bare plastic with a bit of bedding. not sure what i'm going to do when he comes home. granted neutering is a lot easier to deal with than a spay. Anyone have suggestions for a peeing bunny?


 
Mine is a chewer and loves to pee on towels and blankets...and just about anything else. What I'm using is a layer natural Carefresh on the bottom of the cage. On top of that I have two wire grid cookie sheets--the kind that are raised a bit--with resting platforms on those.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/home-rig-house-trade-resting-platform-2179350

I found cookie cooling racks that fit perfectly inside my pet taxi so this arrangment has worked well. There's an absorptive layer but bunny isn't laying in it.

Good luck with the neuter. My guy was done on Monday and is still demanding spoiling.


----------

